# Safari a quitté de manière imprévue



## keristoph (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un nouveau MacBook Pro, je me suis servi 10 minutes de Safari sans soucis puis j'ai quitté l'application. 
Une heure plus tard je souhaite y retourner mais on me dit que "Safari a quitté de manière imprévue" et du coup je ne peux plus m'en servir...
Tout est à jour et je tourne sous Lion.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci davance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

1. si tu essayes de le relancer, il quitte aussitôt, à nouveau ?

2. l'ordi est neuf, donc as-tu déjà importé des signets, ou bien Safari est-il encore "vierge" ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2012)

Est ce Safari fonctionne bien dans une 2e session ?
As tu installé des extensions à Safari ?


----------



## keristoph (9 Août 2012)

Oui il me propose de le "relancer" mais cela donne le même message d'erreur
Et j'avais déjà importé des signets via le Cloud donc il n'est pas vierge.
Et oui il y avait une extension.
Pour la deuxième session, je tenterai ce soir car là je n'ai pas l'ordinateur sous la main.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

C'est le premier essai à faire.

Le plus simple c'est d'aller dans Préférences système / Comptes ou Utilisateurs, et d'activer la session "Invité".

Il est très probable que Safari fonctionnera normalement dans cette session.


----------



## keristoph (9 Août 2012)

J'essaye ça tout a l'heure mais cela ne réglera pas le problème sur ma session si ?
Merci encore en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Non, mais ça voudra dire que l'application elle-même est ok, et que c'est seulement le fichier de préférences de TA session qui est corrompu.

Si c'est bien le cas, on supprime ce fichier et basta (le fichier se recrée automatiquement au lancement).

Ou alors le pb vient de l'extension...


----------



## le20sur20 (9 Août 2012)

J'ignore si je peux poster mon message sur le meme topic ou si j'aurais du en créer un nouveau. 

J'ai un problème similaire. Safari plante TRÈS souvent depuis que j'ai installé un nouveau disque dur dans mon MBP intel 2007  et que j'ai fait une restauration timemachine sous snow leopard 10.6.8. La seule extension que j'ai installé est AdBlock. Safari quitte très souvent, et arrive à fonctionner quand il est relancé. C'est la version 5.0.5 et aucune mise à jour ne semble être disponible. 

J'ai fait un reset PRAM (com+alt+P+R, puis attendre trois "boing")  et même un reset SMC (retirer batterie et cable macsafe secteur, puis enfoncer 5secondes le bouton d'allumage)  mais rien n'a changé, Safari plante.

Pour l'instant je n'ai que cette capture d'écran, mais si vous acceptez de m'aider, demandez moi ce que vous voudrez (la console par exemple), il suffit juste de m'expliquer comment faire pour vous fournir ce que vous souhaitez.



ps : je rencontre également des plantages moins fréquent mais tout de même réguliers de Quicktime 10, alors que ni Safari ni Quicktime n'avaient jamais planté avant que j'installe ce nouveau disque dur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 j'ai SL 10.6.8, mais Safari 5.1.7.

Il faut peut être commencer par ça.

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1531?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2012)

keristoph a dit:


> J'essaye ça tout a l'heure mais cela ne réglera pas le problème sur ma session si ?


Et n'oublie pas de désactiver l'extension pdt quer tu feras test tests


----------



## le20sur20 (9 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai SL 10.6.8, mais Safari 5.1.7.
> 
> ...





Pourquoi quand je télécharge c'est un .exe ??????????

Et pourquoi il me l'a pas téléchargé en mise a jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Si c'est un .exe c'est pour Windows, évidemment.

Quand j'essaie de le télécharger, il me dit "page introuvable".

Et là : http://safari-snow-leopard.softonic.fr/mac

Ca marche


----------



## keristoph (9 Août 2012)

Même avec la session "invité", ça ne marche pas et me donne toujours le même message d'erreur...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

As-tu une sauvegarde Time Machine ou clone ?
(je suppose que non puisque l'ordi est neuf...)

Ou de quoi réinstaller Lion (DVD, clé USB ?)

(tu peux aussi réinstaller depuis l'Appstore, mais il faut télécharger)


----------



## le20sur20 (9 Août 2012)

Depuis que je suis en 5.1.7  plus de probleme (c un peu tot pour juger mais bon).

Et qqun peut me dire pourquoi le recherche de mise à jour me laissait safari en 5.0.5 et ne me proposait pas de me mettre à jour ?


----------



## keristoph (9 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu une sauvegarde Time Machine ou clone ?
> (je suppose que non puisque l'ordi est neuf...)
> 
> Ou de quoi réinstaller Lion (DVD, clé USB ?)
> ...



Non je n'ai pas sauvegarde Time Machine car ordi neuf en effet, et pour l'idée de réinstaller Lion c'est déjà tenté sans succès !

La seule solution ne serait-elle pas d'installer ML ? (même si je suis un peu dubitatif au niveau de ce qu'on en dit sur les batteries)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Oui, mais tu as réinstallé Lion en formatant avant, ou non ?

Je n'imagine pas que après un formatage et installation de Lion, Safari ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## keristoph (9 Août 2012)

J'ai réinstallé Lion (en faisant Cmd + R) au démarrage de l'ordi. Donc c'était une réinstallation sans formatage... Il faudrait tout formater et tout réinstaller selon toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas, il faut attendre des avis "éclairés".

Mais une réinstallation sans formatage conserve tous les fichiers de préférences.

Donc le(s) fichier(s) corrompus est (sont) toujours présent(s).

Alors qu'après formatage, tout est neuf.

Cmd +R permet aussi de formater : il faut passer par l'Utilitaire de disque (barre de menu).

La partition HD Recovery ne sera pas affectée, elle est protégée.
Le reste sera effacé.

A choisir, j'aurais évidemment formaté.


----------



## keristoph (10 Août 2012)

Donc il faudrait que je sauvegarde tout bien avec Time Machine, que je formate et réinstalle puis ça devrait marcher...
Mais si ensuite je restaure avec TimeMachine, ça risque de me ramener le même problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas si tes problèmes décrits au premier post sont arrivés avant ou après un import de données par TM.

Si tu as importé les données, PUIS constaté que Safari plantait, effectivement un formatage/installation/import risque de redonner le même résultat.

Il faudrait après installation constater que Safari fonctionne, ensuite faire import "sélectif" (comme on peut faire depuis un clone) c'est à dire importer tout sauf ce qui concerne Safari, (signets, préférences), ensuite importer pas à pas ce qui concerne Safari : les signets, les préférences, et tester à chaque fois.

C'est très théorique comme raisonnement donc j'espère que quelqu'un avec plus de pratique que moi viendra ici de donner d'autres conseils.


----------



## arthur244 (10 Août 2012)

il y a une autre solution:
tu pourrait peut-être le désinstaller avec appcleaner et en prendre un autres sur n'importe quel site


----------

